# e46 turbo conversion 328ci manual



## illerskiller (Feb 12, 2007)

hi i have purchased a 2000 328ci 5 spd manual

i want to bwe the first in my country to turbo convert it. 

does anybody have any information on it?

i seem to see photos of e46 coupes with 
massive front mounts everywhere on the net

is it easy because its a straight 6 instead of a v?

does the double vanos side of things make it hard

will i have to change ECU?

most of all is it reliable?? i seen kits on ebay and it says its easy to install.
and also seen e46 coupe turbo on ebay for sale and it says its easy to take off - does that mean its easy to put on ???

im in new zealand and its very very hard to get parts and specialists who do this

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi -

I think there are a few vendors that do turbo stuff for BMWs.

One that is working on some turbo race cars is Evosport.com


----------

